# Mise à jour sur l'app store invisible



## iodrikk (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs jour, l'application App Store me signale qu'*une mise à jour est disponible*  sauf que quand je clique dessus, la page de mise à jour est vide, *rien ne s'affiche*... J'ai essayé de redémarrer mais le problème persiste.

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ?
Que dois-je faire ?

Merci d'avance.

_Screen de l'App Store :_


----------



## zeyon (27 Février 2013)

Hello! J'ai le même problème que toi, tu as trouver la solution?


----------



## Esart (4 Mars 2013)

Même problème également.
Seule solution pour l'instant = faire la mise à jour sur l'iMac 
Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème auparavant.


----------

